
Monitor Crypto Events with Akka Streams - fab2722
https://medium.com/@ticofab/monitor-crypto-events-with-akka-stream-b2d5d6687804
======
1996
I see several problems: the biggest is that the project is based on CMC. The
data available there has several known problems, so garbage in, garbage out!

Take the recents jumps to 8kUSD of bitcoin for example, based on the ETF
stories. If you followed the market at that time, you would know that the CMC
represenation of it is at best flawed. Also there are plausible accusations of
faked volume and market manipulation.

The second is the project does not monitor the blockchain itself, or sentiment
analysis of news feeds, so it is missing alternative stories.

Finally, the architecture is way too complex. The author mentionned in the
first post doing things the right way, but I see that mostly as an exercice to
try to use Akka for a problem where it is a bad fit.

The work is interesting, but I fear it is the wrong approach

